# Club Sunterra InfoFirst Specials and then some



## Spence (Aug 16, 2006)

The following came out in a 2Aug email:



> Summer Sizzler - 75% Off
> Now Thru September
> 75% off regular, weekly or nightly, SunOption values
> 
> ...





> Summer Sizzler - 50% Off Now Thru October
> 50% off regular, weekly or nightly, SunOption values
> 
> *Las Vegas, Nevada *
> ...





> 25% Off - October thru November in South Lake Tahoe
> 25% off regular, weekly or nightly, SunOption values
> 
> *South Lake Tahoe, California *
> Lake Tahoe Vacation Resort





> 50% Off - October thru December
> 50% off regular, weekly or nightly, SunOption values
> 
> *Sedona, Arizona*
> ...





> 50% Off - September thru February in Williamsburg
> 50% off regular, weekly or nightly, SunOption values
> 
> *Williamsburg, Virginia*
> ...



A real kicker that I've just noticed is that the Sep-Feb Williamsburg is now coming up at 75% off!  Don't know if anything else is as deeply discounted.  

I recently booked a guest into 30days (Oct-Nov) in Williamburg which would have normally been 18,400 SunOptions, I had booked it at 50% off or 9200 SunOptions.  Today I rebooked it at 4600 SunOptions (I had taken the $20 Reservation Protection so there was no cancellation penalty).

Also just rebooked a bunch of Williamsburg Thanksgiving weeks.  They should have been 7500 SunOptions as a holiday week but the SunOptions Calendar was off by a week so they were like ~2000 SunOptions on 50% off, now I've rebooked them for ~1000 SunOptions (no penalty >60 days out).


----------



## CaliDave (Aug 16, 2006)

Wow.. you're really working the system.

These are some great specials


----------



## madmitch (Aug 18, 2006)

I called Sunterra asking why I'm not getting InfoFirst emails and they have no clue.
I checked with my ISP and they say it's not blocked.
Anyone want to forward me the email link so I can send my ISP the complete header to properly review? (I don't get MouseSavers through them either)

I Want My SunTV! (well, that was a play on original MTV promos)

I struggled to get Sedona for Oct 1-6, but we got our days at Summit.
Want to find time at San Luis Bay Inn around Christmas-New Years, but WebRes comes up N/A most all the time.
Looking at Williamsburg in 2007 in late Sept/Oct, and if points work then like they are now, we'll be doing 12 days, no problem.
Branson in late April '07 is also on the option block, 5 nights unless you knowledgable people give us options to extend. (2 shows, Dixie Stampeed, Silver City, Shopping, Bass Pro Shops--oops thats 3 days in itself right there)

Thanks for all this BBS does. Good info, great tips!


----------



## Spence (Aug 19, 2006)

> Want to find time at San Luis Bay Inn around Christmas-New Years, but WebRes comes up N/A most all the time.


I don't think they really have too much Club inventory there, meaning not too many conversions from fixed or floating, however it was originally deeded/sold.


----------



## Spence (Aug 22, 2006)

*Update sent out 22Aug*

This just came out today


> 50% Off - Now thru December • 50% off regular weekly or nightly SunOption values
> 
> Desert Paradise Resort  Las Vegas, Nevada
> Scottsdale Villa Mirage Scottsdale, Arizona
> ...





> 75% Off - Now thru December • 75% off regular weekly or nightly SunOption values
> 
> Powhatan Plantation Williamsburg, Virginia
> Cypress Pointe Grand Villas (Phase II) Orlando, Florida
> ...





> 25% Off - October thru November
> 25% off regular weekly or nightly SunOption values
> 
> Lake Tahoe Vacation Resort Las Vegas, Nevada





> 75% Off - November thru December
> 75% off regular weekly or nightly SunOption values
> 
> Sedona Summit Sedona, Arizona





> 25% Off - January thru February • 25% off regular weekly or nightly SunOption values
> 
> Bent Creek Golf Village Gatlinburg, Tennessee
> Grand Beach (Phase I) Orlando, Florida
> ...





> 50% Off - January thru February • 50% off regular weekly or nightly SunOption values
> 
> Greensprings Plantation Williamsburg, Virginia
> Plantation at Fall Creek Branson, Missouri
> Powhatan Plantation Williamsburg, Virginia


----------



## CaliDave (Aug 22, 2006)

Spence, 

Do they have these kinds of deals every year? These are really great.


----------



## Spence (Aug 22, 2006)

75% off is a bit unusual.
This amount off combined with availability goes to show that there has been some miscalculation in SunOptions value!


----------



## riverdees05 (Aug 22, 2006)

I own two week 1-52 at Lake Tahoe Vacation Resort, almost makes me want to buy into Sun Options.  But I think I will wait and see wha happens to Sunterra.


----------

